# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  آیا SQL رویداد گراست؟؟

## reza ghorbani

با سلام.
من یه تاپیک گذاشتم در مورد Forward کردن که مثل اینکه کسی نمی دونه!!!!!
حالا می خوام اینو بدونم که آیا SQL رویداد گراست؟؟ یعنی مثلا می شه وقتی داده ای تو جدول ذخیره می شه یه رویداد باشه؟؟؟ اگه هست چه جوری می شه ازش استفاده کرد؟؟
شاید سوالم خیلی مسخره باشه!!! ولی ممنون می شم که جواب بدین.......

----------


## L u k e

در مورد  Trigger تحقیق کن

----------

